# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Mandolin Cafe Ball Cap

## Sandy Beckler

Just got my new Mandolin Cafe Ball Cap....it came in the mail today.
As soon as the mailman dropped it off I tore the package open ( Scott - true to his word, also included two Mandolin Cafe stickers) fitted it for size....ya know "One Size Fits All"...then I ran in and opened up that case....and fire shot from my fingers, an.....I gotta slow down...I'm getting delirious..
You shoulda seen me there just blazin' away. I really believe it has enhanced my playing abilites, and I would highly reccomend "All God's Little Children" purchase a Mandolin Cafe Ball Cap. Ya know it comes with two Mandolin Cafe Stickers...and oh yeah, did I mention "One Size Fits All"?

Sandy: :Popcorn:

----------

David Watson, 

Doc Ivory, 

Espresso Geek, 

Turlagh

----------


## pops1

Sandy, Think i have heard this before, it must be true.

----------


## Plectrosaurus

_Hey! Mine came in today also, but I didn't get to open it. My lovely bride opened it up and proudly placed it on my head. No fire from the fingers, just a feeling of pride in being a mandolin player. It'll get a lot of exposure this weekend and the Fiddle Competition at Landmark Park. I'm sure I'll be the center of attention. (Good thing it's adjustable)
Thanks to you guys at the 'Cafe' for making these available to us. Maybe the folks at Eastman will take note.

Keep the Grass Blue!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## ShaneJ

My mailman is slower than yours, but I'm watching my mailbox.   :Smile:

----------


## Paul Haley

I received my Cafe ball cap today. The results were instantaneous. Picking speed has more than doubled. Now the problem is one of string over-heating. Is anyone aware of the best way to fit a radiator to a Summit Artist? :Mandosmiley:

----------

LastMohican

----------


## mandroid

Need  develop a a winter one , too, insulated with ear warming flaps, 
or at least a sew-on embroidered patch to sew on one that is .. winter warm..

----------


## yankees1

So what do these look like and how do you get one?

----------


## JEStanek

Yankees1,

Here's where you can order...


Jamie.

----------

Pasha Alden

----------


## Phil Goodson

> So what do these look like and how do you get one?


http://www.mandolincafe.com/ballcaps.html

The bill isn't really as long as the picture looks.
Oops Jamie beat me to it.

----------


## swampstomper

I would like to save on shipping by ordering a cap and a coffee mug at the same time, but the cap does not show up in the Store. So I'd have to do two paypals and pay two shipping. Scott, any ideas?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I would like to save on shipping by ordering a cap and a coffee mug at the same time, but the cap does not show up in the Store. So I'd have to do two paypals and pay two shipping. Scott, any ideas?


The mugs are manufactured by the order at CafePress and shipped directly from there and I'm never involved in the process. The ball caps I have done by a local vendor so I handle those, and storage and shipping are manageable. Unfortunately, the two aren't available for a trip in the same envelope.

----------


## Big Joe

My Cafe ballcap did not make my picking speed any better, but it did help me catch more fish!  That is just as important!  Good job, Scott.

----------


## Paul Haley

> My Cafe ballcap did not make my picking speed any better, but it did help me catch more fish!  That is just as important!  Good job, Scott.


You musn't be wearing it properly. Try wearing it at a more jaunty angle and your right hand will become a blur. 

By the way, in Scotland we tend to use a rod and line rather than headgear for catching fish. Call us old fashioned but it appears to work  :Wink:

----------

David Watson, 

Pasha Alden

----------


## Big Joe

Hey Paul...I knew there was a problem!  Thank you  :Smile:  .

----------

Hittinrun

----------


## Paul Haley

Joe,

Even better news. I have jsut discovered that my MCBC has the effect of making me irresistible to the opposite sex. I can only say that this purchase has transformed my life. *So* much for so little. If only I had been able to buy one in my youth. How different life would have been. How lucky the young people of today are being able to avail themselves of such a magnificent product!

----------


## journeybear

Imagine that - a cap that makes one irresistible to both women and fish. That is _truly_ magical!  :Grin:

----------


## Scotti Adams

Ive got one of these fine caps as well as a cap from The Mandolin Store..which is a dandy also.

----------


## JeffD

> My Cafe ballcap did not make my picking speed any better, but it did help me catch more fish!  That is just as important!  Good job, Scott.


As it happens this is my experience too. I got a walleye not much shorter than my leg, wearing a cafe cap.

Now when I wear my Orvis to a jam, I do seem to play a little better. Hmmmm.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Jeff -- how'd the fish get the cap to stay on, what with all that water and whatnot?

----------


## JeffD

> Jeff -- how'd the fish get the cap to stay on, what with all that water and whatnot?


  :Laughing: 

Actually the fish played a fiddle. And you can trust me on that because I am a fisherman.

----------


## journeybear

I _thought_ there was something fishy about that fiddler ...  :Whistling:

----------


## allenhopkins

All this fish talk gives me a haddock.

----------


## mandolirius

> Need  develop a a winter one , too, insulated with ear warming flaps, 
> or at least a sew-on embroidered patch to sew on one that is .. winter warm..


For wintertime, most Canadians prefer a touque. How about that? Wait a minute....do Americans even know what a touque is?

----------


## Mike Bunting

I want a Mandolincafe parka! Soon, the season's coming on!

----------


## journeybear

> For wintertime, most Canadians prefer a touque. How about that? Wait a minute....do Americans even know what a touque is?


You mean a _toque_, yes? Isn't that what French-speaking Canadians do with a jointe?  :Confused: 

Oh no, no, it's what Mike Nesmith of The Monkees always wore on his head, even when swimming.

Wait - didn't The Monkees make a movie called "Head," more or less _about_ being under the influence while they _were_ under the influence of the same?

It's all a little hazy for me ...  :Sleepy:

----------


## mandolirius

toque....touque...we like to throw around "u's" like confetti up here. But I forgot about Mike Nesmith. That's a toque! Very warm on those cold winter nights.

----------


## journeybear

Of course an official Mandolin Café _patch_ could be sewn onto _any_ cloth item, be it a toque, tuque, touque, or what have you ...  :Wink:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Of course an official Mandolin Café _patch_ could be sewn onto _any_ cloth item, be it a toque, tuque, touque, or what have you ...


Hint, hint.

----------


## Malcolm G.

First post on this wonderful site. 
I've been lurking for a few weeks and was starting to feel a little wierd - ya know?
I've ordered two caps based soley on your collective endorsement - being a novice picker and a terrible fisherman, I need all the help I can get.
Question, if I may?
Will the patches fix all those annoying flats in my singing? Actually, my wife wants to know.
Cheers all!
Mac from Montreal

----------


## journeybear

Welcome to the Café! We're (almost) all at least a little weird. You get used to it.  :Wink: 

Remember, we're talking accessories here, and at this point merely a suggested one, plus this is a mandolin site ... so for help with your singing I'm afraid these won't be much help.  :Frown:  But what you can do is play mandolin really loudly at the same time you think your singing is off. You'll either cover up any gaffes or distract listeners' attention just enough to get by. 

Yep, that's always a solution - when in doubt, MORE MANDOLIN!!!  :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dan Hoover

i thought a touque was a chef's hat?? and i thought mike wore a beanie?? :Confused:  i guess it is all hazy... :Grin: ..hey,they had a great car though... :Grin: i'm just waiting on the " Mandolin Cafe Bucket Hat " or maybe a Fedora?? :Smile:

----------


## farmerjones

ya, i thought it was a tuk, eh?
Patch. Ya. A big one, and a lil one. That would be a beauty, eh? Lil one for the tuk. Big patch for the jacket. Then you could maybe put rockers above and below it for your chapter and hometown.   :Cool: 

i have to say that prior to owning and wearing "the cap" i was a totally overweight, middle-aged, shrub with no hope. Now, 




i've got shade for my nose.  :Grin: 

How many of us Mandolin Caf'e capped persons are there to date?

----------


## journeybear

> i thought a touque was a chef's hat?? and i thought mike wore a beanie?? i guess it is all hazy.....


Unfortunately, sir, you are correct. I was gonna let this slide, but nooooooooo ...

Yes, a toque is the famous chef's hat, but the wiki's definition is rather broad and inclusive, specifying simply "a type of hat with a narrow brim or no brim at all." The tuque (as they spell it; never seen this spelling before) is what mandolirius mentioned. There they do mention "touque" as he spelled it, with this proviso:

"The word is etymologically related to the name of the chef's toque, although it is sometimes incorrectly spelled toque instead of tuque (still pronounced /tuk/) by assimilation, or occasionally touque, although the latter is not considered a standard spelling by the Canadian Oxford Dictionary."

But what does the COD know?  :Wink: 

Wiki mentions several famous people known for wearing tuques: Michael Nesmith, The Edge, the SCTV/SNL characters Bob and Doug McKenzie,  Bill Murray in "The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou," etc, going on to say:

"In other parts of the anglophone world, this type of hat is more commonly referred to by other names: knit hat or knit cap, sock cap or stocking cap, watch cap, skull cap, snow hat, snow cap, ski cap, tossle cap, woolly hat, chook, or beanie. In Australia, New Zealand, the United States and the UK, the term beanie refers almost exclusively to the knitted tuque-style hat, although that word is also used elsewhere to denote a more rigid cap that is not knitted but rather made up of joined panels of felt, twill or other tightly woven cloth. The lack of a consistent term outside Canada for the tuque is a popular source of material for Canadian comedians."

Somewhere around this point in my research I had the idea for a sew on patch that could transform one's already well-worn and beloved cloth or knit item into a Café item, and posted this idea. Apparently that was not sufficient for some  :Mad:  but that's all right.  :Smile: 

Finally, there is this: 

"In some sections of Canada a tuque with a brim on it, commonly worn by snowboarders, is nicknamed a bruque (a brimmed tuque). The tuque is similar to the Phrygian cap and, as such, during the 1837 Patriotes Rebellion a red tuque became a symbol of French-Canadian nationalism. The symbol was revived briefly by the Front de libération du Québec in the 1960s."

So there is some interesting history connected with these lovely things. I used to have a bruque (did not know that's what they were called) made by Timberland that got me through several winters. It had earflaps if you rolled it down. Loved that little brim, 1 1/2" long at most, that was enough to shade my eyes and keep a bit of snow off my face.

----------


## Dan Hoover

> Unfortunately, sir, you are correct. I was gonna let this slide, but nooooooooo ...


your like all smart and stuff.. :Grin: 
well,fortunately,i'm surprised i remembered what a touque was right now?? i'm on my second round of " THE " flu...and everything is hazy..
  i only have 1 cap,and i usually wear it backwards,i think i'll order myself a mandolin cafe hat..early present..but,i'm with you JB,i'll go for a patch too..that way i can put it on my bowler :Grin:  cheers

----------


## BenTTree

> "In other parts of the anglophone world, this type of hat is more commonly referred to by other names: knit hat or knit cap, sock cap or stocking cap, watch cap, skull cap, snow hat, snow cap, ski cap, tossle cap, woolly hat, chook, or beanie."


Cafe humor and strong coffee... the perfect way to start every day!  As a long-time member (read [I]lurker[I]) though seldom poster, I couldn't pass this one up.  I'm Canadian; my wife isn't (she comes from a small Appalachian community in the States).  During our first winter together here in Ontario she acclimated well but used to throw the house in tumult when she'd announce plans for an outing.  "Everybody grab your gloves and toboggans and let's go!" she'd yell.  You can well imagine the household scrambling to gather winter gear and sleds... right?  Wrong!  Seems a popular "Appalachainism" for a knited hat is, indeed, "toboggan" as I verified the word with several Ohio friends.  Now we've gotten used to her funny way of talking (lol) but she sure shakes up some store clerks when she asks for help locating their "toboggans" and really means touques!  

Needless to say, we still joke about her unusual approach to winter hats... she's asked if it's hard to get in the car with that "toboggan" on her head and we tell her not worry if she falls down 'cause she can always meet us at the bottom of the hill... use your imagination, here, the possibilities are endless, lol.  She's a good sport even though she's still a little confused and steadfastly sticks to her terminology.  Me, I'll avoid all confusion and stick to wearing my classy new Mandolin Cafe ball cap                                                        11! :Wink:

----------


## allenhopkins

Toques (_touques?_) in action:

----------


## NotJethro

> First post on this wonderful site. 
> I've been lurking for a few weeks and was starting to feel a little wierd - ya know?
> I've ordered two caps based soley on your collective endorsement - being a novice picker and a terrible fisherman, I need all the help I can get.
> Question, if I may?
> Will the patches fix all those annoying flats in my singing? Actually, my wife wants to know.
> Cheers all!
> Mac from Montreal



Hey Mac

Great to see you've joined the cafe. I think if you wear the cap in just the right way (such as, have the bill  cover your mouth), your flats will sound a whole lot better. Works for me, anyway.

----------


## Dan Adams

I like the new colors!  In a roadtrip to the NE US, I left my original in a cafe in Ithaca, NY.  Its probably unlike somebody will recover this valuable lid and send it back to me in Colorado :Frown:   It's like I lost a friend.  Now I have to decide on the new color.  Dan

----------


## journeybear

I've worn my original-color-khaki cap for so long I thought it _was_ olive. Now I'm confused ...  :Confused: 

I'm thinking about the charcoal - close enough to black that it will be suitable for formal occasions.  :Wink:

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

I made the promise that I will never wear any baseball hat that doesn't have a Cubs 'C' on it until they win a series. So I'm pretty much screwed, but I am going to get an Olive one to Keep on my computer desk. Maybe give it to my dad, so he'll stop wearing that one he got at a company awards banquet in the mid 80's.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Anyone who knows me know that a ball cap is part of my uniform of the day! Most people have never seen me without a ball cap! LOL!

 I've been wearing Cafe caps since they came out and ordered 2 more yesterday! All joking aside I kind of consider myself a ball cap connoisseur! I have dozens of them. 

But seriously they really are a good quality cap. I've had caps made before also and you have a choice of how good a quality of hat you want and Scott definitely went with the best one. 

I HATE those trucker ball caps with the mesh back and plastic strap with the plastic button adjustment! LOL!

I just wish Scott would get some made in black!   :Grin:

----------


## JeffD

> I've been wearing Cafe caps since they came out and ordered 2 more yesterday! All joking aside I kind of consider myself a ball cap connoisseur! I have dozens of them. 
> 
> :


BCAS, ball cap aquisition syndrome.

----------


## MiG-19

Just ordered the olive colored one based upon the recommendations here.  As everyone knows, fishermen never lie.

----------


## Gene Korte

I'm hanging loose until the red one comes out !!

----------


## D C Blood

"the term beanie refers almost exclusively to the knitted tuque-style hat, although that word is also used elsewhere to denote a more rigid cap that is not knitted but rather made up of joined panels of felt, twill "

Sometimes with a plastic propeller on top...

----------


## D C Blood

"In other parts of the anglophone world, this type of hat is more commonly referred to by other names: knit hat or knit cap, sock cap or stocking cap, watch cap, skull cap, snow hat, snow cap, ski cap, tossle cap, woolly hat, chook, or beanie."

In the South, commonly known as a "boggan"...
OOPS.  posted this before I saw the previous post...

----------


## Jim DeSalvio

All this talk about caps made me order 2 more today.  The red looks cool too.  Now I can take the first one I ordered and start to wear it!

----------


## journeybear

Red cap? Where do you see that? I thought that was in the "we'll-see-how-_these_-go-first" stage ...  :Confused:

----------


## JEStanek

Read through the comments in the blog. Scott's ordered 50...

----------


## journeybear

OMG! Board ... social groups ... now blogs?  :Disbelief:  How am I supposed to keep up on all this stuff? I yi yi!

I mean, thanks ...  :Redface: 

I've said it before, I'll say it again - if I had had any idea how much time I would be spending futzing on keyboards, I would have put more effort into typing class back in junior high. I know that term flies right over the heads of you young whippersnappers, having grown up with computers, but there was a time such things just didn't exist, and typing was looked down upon by both boys and girls. Really!  :Grin:

----------


## Mike Snyder

Was really noisy, too. I was never any good. Now I spend hours on a keyboard at work. Who knew? It's gonna be a race for those 50 red hats. Checkered flag goes down Sunday, maybe.

----------


## journeybear

Start your engines!

Mandolin Cafe Ball Caps - New Colors

Now available in Red, Charcoal, Olive and Khaki. Our supplier moved up our shipment date for red to this Monday so we're accepting orders for all colors now. » Get yours

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> I made the promise that I will never wear any baseball hat that doesn't have a Cubs 'C' on it until they win a series. So I'm pretty much screwed, but I am going to get an Olive one to Keep on my computer desk. Maybe give it to my dad, so he'll stop wearing that one he got at a company awards banquet in the mid 80's.


Coincidentally, here is my next planned ballcap purchase -- plus the MC cap in red...

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

You have to be kidding me, I had lost that exact hat and it turned up in a box i was going through yesterday. 


Go Cubs.

----------


## hdismal

Hello,
    How about a stealth cap for us urban dwellers?   Grey logo on BLACK (not stonewashed) cap.    Fare well, h

----------


## Stephen Cagle

Got my red hat ordered Saturday! :Grin:  I can't wait to get it.. I'll break it in at Raccoon Creek bluegrass festival next mth. 2nd weekend in July... :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

My red one is on order as well, but to hdismal's suggestion, I too would buy a black one.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

I haven't worn a red ball cap since I was a "Snipe" on a Destroyer in the Navy! LOL! I'll take a pass on a red on would make me too easy to spot at a festival! LOL! But I got a olive and charcoal one on the way. 

I like darker hats better than the lighter colored ones cause they hide dirt better!   :Laughing:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Gonna have a "Big Ten" patch sewn onto the back of mine to wear at Husker games.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

You guys should come on over to the West Coast and join the Pac Fifty.

----------


## raulb

My gray (I forget what color it is "supposed" to be called, so I'll call it gray) and red caps came today.  Really nice!  They look good too (but suffer when they go on my ugly fat head).  Thanks!

----------


## David Rambo

A Mandolin Cafe touque.  Now there is what I need instead of the one I'm wearing.

----------


## MartyCanary

> Need  develop a a winter one , too, insulated with ear warming flaps, 
> or at least a sew-on embroidered patch to sew on one that is .. winter warm..


Agreed! A nice knitted tuque with the logo. We wear them in two of our three seasons up here. 1) Winter and 2) Mud... they get a bit warm during 3) Construction, that's when we switch to the cap.

----------


## Jack Roberts

Maybe I'll wear mine to my gig tonight.  Red hat, white shirt, blue jeans, and patriot tunes. Happy 4th!

----------


## JEStanek

I got mine today.  Very happy indeed.  I did my son with a fish eye effect.  Me I did with the silly eye effect.

Jamie

----------


## mandolin tony

o my God,I just ordered mine today (a red one) I can't wait to get it.just think it's going to make me a better player. what kind of mojo are they puttin in to those hats?,may be I should get a 2nd one just in case the frist one runs low.

----------


## B. T. Walker

I've ordered three things in the last couple of weeks, and you won't need three guesses to know which was the *only one* to arrive *correct as ordered*.  The *red cap* looks really great.  So do the *olive cap* and the *charcoal cap*.

Since the top of my head is follically challenged, I wear hats a lot.  Good thing I like them.  Now I have the full set.  They'll all be worn unto sweatiness in no time.  My khaki cap is the second one.  The first got chewed by my dog, Cookie (bad dog!).  The second was sweaty quickly; it gets hot and humid here in San Antonio.

----------


## mandolin tony

got my red cap friday,put it on & picked up my mandolin I started playin so Fast it caught fire,thank God I was not that far from the bathtube,I had to turn on the shower to put out the Fire !!!.thanks for such a nice hat,I think the mandolin cafe shoud put a warning label inside their hats. hay you guys owe me a mandolin,I'll take a 1923 Loar thanks Tony.

----------


## Big Joe

Got my new red cafe hat Tuesday or Wednesday.  I love it!  I have the original as well, but it has been a bit heavily used, and even in the lake a time or two  :Smile:  .  My red one is my favorite (even more than my Big Joe's hat).  I wanted to do some in red when we did our last run of hats but the guys in the shop shot me down.  Next run, hopefully soon, will have red.  No matter what they say.  

It looks great, Scott.  Thanks for a nice hat at a fair price!

----------


## Elliot Luber

Left my second Cafe hat at the doctor's office last week, and someone swiped it. Left the first one in a restaurant in Massachusetts last year. Number three on the way. Gray this time. Maybe I'll velcro it to my bald head this time.

----------


## B. T. Walker

> My Cafe ballcap did not make my picking speed any better, but it did help me catch more fish!  That is just as important!  Good job, Scott.


Hey Joe,

Does the red ball cap act like a lure improving an already good thing?

----------


## Elliot Luber

Mine doesn't help my fishing, but it does prevent sunburn.

----------


## JEStanek

Santiago.  Two words.  Staple Gun.  :Smile: 

Jamie

----------


## Steve-o

Random Mandolin Cafe Ball Cap Sighting - Don Julin

I bumped into fine mandolinist, cool cat, and Cafe member Don Julin and Nepture Quartet in Northport Michigan.  Don was sporting a MC ball cap.  Great concert in an intimate outdoor setting.  (Apologies for the camera phone quality).

----------


## Denman John

Just ordered a red cap today.  Looking forward to it and the case stickers arriving soon.

John

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Just ordered a red cap today.  Looking forward to it and the case stickers arriving soon.
> 
> John


At the post office in line with customs form waiting to mail it.

 :Smile:

----------


## billkilpatrick

aside from raw sex and haute couture, what i looked for from my MC cap was solidarity - recognition ... camaraderie and bonhomie; a knowing wink and an affirmative nod of the head from fellow mandolin players as we pass by in the street.  but here in europe, the "F" style motif is relatively unknown - howz' about a bowlback cap?

ou-la-la ...

----------


## yankees1

> Coincidentally, here is my next planned ballcap purchase -- plus the MC cap in red...


  Looks like a "wait till next year" cap!  :Smile:

----------


## Darren Bailey

I'm not looking to offend anyone but I remain skeptical about the level of enhancement of people's playing by wearing the cap. I've studied this matter for some time and think a lot of the evidence is problematic. Could it be that because you expect to play better wearing the cap you simply hear what you anticipate? Also, i have seen suggestions that different colours have different effects - red increases volume, others tone, speed etc.
I've come to the conclusion that what someone should do is purchase  a cap, let's say in red, and send it from player to player so that we can get a broad body of experience to draw on. If anyone has MP3 recording devices perhaps record a "with" and "without" cap session and see if we can determine which is which. I am more than willing to participate in this, so if the cafe sends me the cap I'll start the experiment. As i say, i'm not trying to push anyone's noses out of joint, just being scientific about the whole thing.

----------


## Denman John

> At the post office in line with customs form waiting to mail it.


Wow, what great customer service. Thanks a lot and I'll let you know when it arrives.  Sam Bush, look out!

John

----------


## Randi Gormley

Darren -- I have the original color, and I can definitely say it allows me to be an original player. Or was that 'I play pretty much with the cap in hand as I did originally .... ' hmmm.

----------


## Martin Stevens

hmm I just looked at the store and all I could find was some T-Shirts and Mugs (with the same prints as the T-Shirts). I think we need more variety in the store (and more hats  :Laughing:

----------


## mandroid

Elastic strap on the back?so it will take a stronger breeze or faster downhill to blow off?

my favorite cotton cap is made for the EU, in 'Nam, or herstellungsland, of Baumwolle.

----------


## DerTiefster

> aside from raw sex and haute couture, what i looked for from my MC cap was ....


Bill, when I get a break from those first two items in my list, I'll have time to remember what else I expected from the cap. Darn, I wish I could remember. wait....gosh, there's never enough time....

(Good thing I only kept one of the hats)

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> hmm I just looked at the store and all I could find was some T-Shirts and Mugs (with the same prints as the T-Shirts). I think we need more variety in the store (and more hats


See http://www.mandolincafe.com/ballcaps.html

----------


## Ron McMillan

Just ordered two caps to be sent to me while I'm in Scotland, and that I will take to Bangkok. 

Unlike some of the silly dreamers here, I have no illusions that wearing them will turn me into a mando maestro. Those folk are really sad.

I'll settle for a few more inches in stature, a full head of hair and an improvement in my dreadful Sean Connery impersonation.

br

----------


## Raymando7

Received my red MCBC yesterday in sunny Ascot UK, excellent !

Further to other previous posts, wearing this immediately made the chromatic ascents flow like a dream - interestingly, turning the cap around improved the speed of the descent runs ;-)

That plus 2 Mandolin Cafe stickers ... who could ask for more :-)

Thanks Scott !

----------


## Rick Cadger

Just ordered one for myself, in the charcoal colour.

Well, book and DVD tutorials didn't work. Practice didn't work. A new mandolin didn't work... I guess this is my last chance.

----------


## journeybear

You somehow neglected to include on your list your choice of picks and the tone-gard. You may wish to try an even fancier pick, an arm rest, and then start with coated strings. If these _and_ the hat don't help, it may be time for corrective surgery.  :Smile: 

I'm waiting for a charcoal number myself, hoping it shows the sweat less than the khaki one. It's for purely cosmetic reasons; I don't expect it to help my playing any - I plateaued years ago.  :Disbelief:  Plus, until a black one is available, I hope it will be suitable for formal occasions.  :Wink:

----------


## billkilpatrick

i find that when i wear my MCBC in public, i tend to keep my finger out of my nose - esprit de corp and all that

----------


## Bill Snyder

> i find that when i wear my MCBC, i don't pick my nose as much - esprit de corp and all that


Well make sure you don't get a Banjo Hangout cap. There would be no telling what you might start doing!!

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Well make sure you don't get a Banjo Hangout cap. There would be no telling what you might start doing!!


that was below the belt ...

----------


## Bill Snyder

Have you read through some of the banjo joke threads?

----------


## billkilpatrick

there's nothing funny about banjo affliction.

no-no, when i wear my MCBC i stand taller, increase my stride - got a glint in my eye:

----------


## billkilpatrick

actually, some re-working of the lyrics is called for here:

----------


## journeybear

Good luck with that! "Mandolin Café ball cap" is seven syllables, a hard squeeze into the two of "top hat." I guess you could just say "ball cap," but you would be missing out on implying the unique character of the object of our affections.

But for those wishing to attempt this Herculean if not Sisyphean task:

I'm puttin' on my top hat,
Tyin' up my white tie,
Brushin' off my tails.

I'm dudin' up my shirt front,
Puttin' in the shirt studs,
Polishin' my nails,

I'm steppin' out, my dear,
To breathe an atmosphere
That simply reeks with class;
And I trust that you'll excuse my dust
When I step on the gas,

For I'll be there,
Puttin' down my top hat,
Mussin' up my white tie,
Dancin' in my tails.

----------


## catmandu2

"Just ordered a red cap today. Looking forward to it and the case stickers arriving soon."




> At the post office in line with customs form waiting to mail it.


That _is_ service!


BTW, Bill...here in the West, you don't need such a cap for networking--_everyone_ plays bluegrass...  (but, the raw sex _is_ a nice aside).

----------


## journeybear

Just got my hat less than an hour ago. Put it right on, and within minutes I bumped into the prettiest girl I've seen in a while _again_ (fourth time in as many days), got a kiss, got booked into a gig, someone bought me a beer, got home OK, and found my roommate had actually locked both doors before he went out. It's got some serious mojo! OK, so maybe not all of that really happened, but more than half did. I'll let all y'all figure out what is and ain't true.  :Wink: 

Thanks, Scott!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## billkilpatrick

that ol' "my roommate locked me out - can i use your computer for a second to send something to the cafe" line never worked for me - it obviously worked for you.  bravo - in like flynn.

----------


## Bob Bronow

Got mine last week. I must have over 30 baseball caps (freebies) but this is the first one I've ever purchased!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

No, bill, sorry - that part was true. Not locked _out_, though - this was a _good_ thing that happened, as he has been remiss in locking up. How much the power of the MCBC played into this is undetermined.  :Smile: 

Interesting point, Bob. I am in the same boat. I have probably owned over 100 caps, mostly gifts, promos, or finds, and can think of only four purchases - two of these, a Patty Larkin cap (way cool) and a Red Man chewing tobacco cap autographed by The Kendalls, sadly lost.  :Frown:  These are special, of course, closely aligned with my identity as a mandolinist, and thus worth owning twice over.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Sandy Beckler

> there's nothing funny about banjo affliction.
> 
> no-no, when i wear my MCBC i stand taller, increase my stride - got a glint in my eye:


<Content removed by moderator. This is a family forum>

Sandy

----------


## journeybear

More evidence these caps have mojo: I competed in the annual Conch Shell Blowing Contest today, and after having come in no better than second for years, today I wore my new charcoal MCBC - and won!   :Mandosmiley:  I can't say for sure if that is the reason why - I did practice some this year, and also I was wearing my cool reflective green shades  :Cool:  - but I can't help thinking that had _something_ to do with it. I got a big beautiful trophy - a conch shell mounted on a slab of marble, with a small Conch Republic flag affixed as well - got my picture taken and interviewed and all that stuff. This will show up in the local papers and on one or another of the Miami TV stations for the 6:00 news. MC:  I managed to mention the mandolin as many times as I could fit it in, and wore the hat the whole time. I wish I had thought to mention it when I was asked to what I attributed my success ... but you know how it is. It's pretty distracting being the center of attention - especially for someone so used to being a sideman. That's a mandolinist's fate.  :Wink:

----------


## Martin Stevens

Is there any way to get a sticker without ordering a hat? I have a new case coming and I want to display my mandolincafe.com addiction proudly.

----------


## journeybear

Yep!

----------


## Martin Stevens

Thanks!

----------


## Bill Snyder

Congratulations Steve.
Miami Herald article about it.

----------


## journeybear

Cool!  :Cool:  Thanks!  :Grin:  Now, if I could only win something for playing mandolin!  :Wink:   :Disbelief:   :Crying:

----------


## billkilpatrick

bravo steve!  the tibetans use the conch shell in their religious practice - how does "journeylama" sound to you?

----------


## journeybear

Finally, a (mercifully) brief video clip. My fifteen seconds of fame shortened even further - I played the riff from "Satisfaction" _four_ times, and then "Smoke On The Water" twice. Well, it is what it is, and that cap looks great! Not in the same league as what the Tibetans are wearing ... but suits my druthers.  :Wink:  I'm already planning for next year. I want to rig up a clamp to hold the conch and attach it to a mike stand so I can play mandolin at the same time.  :Mandosmiley: 

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/video?id=7997676

----------


## journeybear

OK, hopefully this will be the last of this hooey. Finally made it to youtube. It's really all about the cap.  :Whistling:  And I know Dan was disappointed to have missed out on the ABBA song.  :Grin:

----------


## Ed Goist

JB, that was awesome!
Just two questions:
* When are you starting the Conch Shell Cafe web community?
* What is that green stuff on the ground?

----------


## billkilpatrick

i can hear the ocean!

----------


## journeybear

Ed - 

1) Never. I think social groups have to have more than one member, by definition.  :Wink: 
2) That's grass, man. Dig it!  :Cool: 

Thanks for the positive comments. The youtube wags are having a good dash of bashing, natch, particularly at this clip:





I admit my intonation could have been better. The guy who played "Ride Of The Valkyrie" - now, he had some chops!

----------


## journeybear

And now, suitable for framing, or your dartboard ... 

From the 49th Annual Conch Shell Blowing Contest here in Key West - news of the goofy everywhere else, kind of a big deal here. Note Mandolin Café ball cap - pretty sure it was its mojo that won me first prize.  :Wink:  Not my thrilling renditions of the riffs from "Satisfaction" and "Smoke On The Water," not that I was loudest _and_ longest - it's the way cool charcoal ball cap! OK, maybe the shades ...  :Cool:  

Get yours today!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## tonyvt

I ordered my new red Mandolin Cafe cap this past Saturday and was amazed to find that I received it today. The hat is well made and fits great.
Thanks!

----------


## billkilpatrick

_i'm ... taking off my top hat
hiving-off my homburg
chucking my beret (chuck beret ... geddit'?)

i'm ... putting on my ball cap
that i got from scott @
the mandolin cafè_

over to you ...

----------


## craig.collas

JB The hat definatly has mojo and what only 13 clams you shelled out for it.

----------


## Laird

"For wintertime, most Canadians prefer a touque. How about that? Wait a minute....do Americans even know what a touque is?" 

One toque over the line, sweet Jesus.  Makes you wonder about backstage at the Lawrence Welk Show.

----------


## journeybear

However you find yourself higher and therefore closer to heaven, be it through piling your hair up or partaking of holy wine or weed ... well, whatever works for you ...  :Grin:  




> JB The hat definatly has mojo and what only 13 clams you shelled out for it.


Money well spent. It saved my life Friday night, or at least came to my rescue. I had just performed my selections at the Conch Republic Days conch shell blowing contest at Schooner Wharf Bar (less prestigious but more entertaining event, plus there are real prizes rather than just a trophy), when I felt something hit my head. Upon inspection, I found I had been besmirched by a roosting chicken in the branches above. If I had not been wearing my cap, that would have been just horrific!  :Crying:  Washing it out in the men's room sink with hand soap to my satisfaction was, um, daunting to say the least. And believe me, I did a number on it when I got home!

I figured that being thus "pre-disastered" I was a shoo-in to win first prize this time. But nooooo, runner-up again!  :Mad:  I believe I made a rookie error, signing up amd thus performing too soon. Next year, I'll go as close to last as possible. BTW, I used the same selection that won at the OIRF contest - "Satisfaction" and "Smoke On The Water." Someone shouted out "Free Bird!" In retrospect, I should have given that a try, just for a laugh. Might have done the trick. Think I'll work on that for next year.  :Wink: 

Ohmigod ... next _year_ ... i yi yi ...  :Disbelief:

----------


## JeffD

I find this really relaxes me and improves my playing. And talk about mojo. It is all about the headgear!


No financial interest.

----------


## journeybear

I believe that would even help you survive a banjo attack!

----------


## Ed Goist

I purchased two of the MC ball caps on Friday (charcoal & Olive), and they arrived today! Amazing service!

----------


## Wayne Bagley

My hat is on the way and I don't fish!

Should I be concerned?

----------


## jstout

well, they look like good lookin hats to an ole wanna be mandolin picker like me, Im sure everyone at the jams are gonna be wantin to know where I got em, bought one of each color.
jstout

----------


## B. T. Walker

One of the benefits of being follically challenged is an extensive hat collection, and I have all four colors of the cafe hat.  I love them and wear them frequently.  Since the summer ball cap sale has been such a success, selling out all colors except red as of this post, I think it is an opportunity to introduce a new color, and to perhaps phase one out.

For a new color, how about blue?  Navy would likely be too dark, and sky blue too light, but a vibrant royal blue would look good surrounding the logo.  It would be a great alternative to the charcoal gray cap.  What do you think?

What the army calls khaki and what the cafe's hat supplier calls khaki are two different colors.  Army khaki is light tan, and the cafe khaki is very light green, really a lighter version of the attractive olive cap.  Now is the chance to let one fade into vintage status.  

Whatever, I will continue to proudly wear my Mandolin Cafe ball caps.  But it sure would be cool to expand the collection.  Come on BLUE!

----------


## JEStanek

Pink.

----------


## B. T. Walker

> Pink.


Uhh....   Nah!

Nor salmon.

----------


## JEStanek

Considering how the pink hat movement has taken over everything from NFL to MLB, having a pink option for the ladies might generate some real ca$h for the site.

Red is my go to color.  I wear it with pride all over the place.... and I don't really care to be a billboard.

Jamie

----------


## B. T. Walker

> Considering how the pink hat movement has taken over everything from NFL to MLB, having a pink option for the ladies might generate some real ca$h for the site.


True, but it wouldn't match anything in my wardrobe.

----------


## richardbradford

..ordered one of the few remaining ball caps Saturday evening, came home to it Monday after work. Wow, a high quality hat along with two stickers, thanks for the quick delivery Scott. If you're on the fence - go ahead and buy one - you'll be glad you did.
(disclosure: I have no financial interest in the sale of the baseball caps or any other Mandolincafe merchandise).

Rich

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Pink.


Pink... pigs will fly first  :Smile: 

My bet if there's a new one it'll be in black.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Safety orange!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## strings777

:Whistling:

----------


## Ed Goist

Speaking of black...I'm still hoping to see the MC Bowler Hat.

----------


## strings777

> Speaking of black...I'm still hoping to see the MC Bowler Hat.


Cool looking hat Ed....something John Steed would wear for sure!   :Grin:

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Black would be sharp, but a bit hot for the South in the summertime (it's a cool day today here, only 93F and about 75% humidity; heat advisory in effect until 7:00 pm).  A nice burnt orange would be cool.

And Ed, I'm in for the bowler hat!

----------


## Ed Goist

I should mention that the MC Bowler Hat design is courtesy of Cafe regular JeffD and his photoshop skills.  :Smile:

----------


## B. T. Walker

So, we'll have black and faded black (AKA gray), olive and faded olive (AKA "khaki"), and red.  Just sayin'...   :Smile: 

Go BLUE!

----------


## Plectrosaurus

> Black would be sharp, but a bit hot for the South in the summertime (it's a cool day today here, only 93F and about 75% humidity; heat advisory in effect until 7:00 pm).  A nice burnt orange would be cool.
> 
> And Ed, I'm in for the bowler hat!


True about the summer temps here in Bama Land Marty, but it would be great for the colder months.

----------


## journeybear

Also suitable for formal occasions and evening wear. Not to forget a Sunday morning gospel set at a bluegrass festival. Or are those supposed to be done bareheaded?  :Confused: 




> My bet if there's a new one it'll be in black.


I think that's what is called a safe bet.  :Wink: 

I would like to see a blue one too, though I'm more for a sky blue color. Makes for a good match with blue jeans, which is about as close as most guys go to coordinating an ensemble.  :Smile:

----------


## GRW3

Sunburst Cremona

----------


## journeybear

Sunburst! Of course! Brilliant!  :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## DerTiefster

A cafe "bowler" in sunburst: light enough on the top so it wouldn't bake any remaining follicles for the Southern among us (even in the summer), dark enough at the brim to tone down the glare so bothersome to those who spend their time plucking strings instead of getting out in the sun and making their own vitamin D.  Now that's what I call an idea!  it might even work for one of those softer caps with a brim only on one side.

----------


## journeybear

Or maybe, as a nod to classic Gibson finishes, Sheraton brown and pumpkin.  :Mandosmiley:  Again, think of how such coloration would help fashion-challenged pickers accessorize an ensemble in a coordinated manner.  :Cool:

----------


## B. T. Walker

I'm no cafe fashionista, but I do like to look good.  If people actually do use cafe hats to accessorize their wardrobes, there's a whole spectrum out there.  Keep it simple.  Roy G. Biv plus black and white, and the bases are covered.  Keep the current stock, but rotate in one or two fresh colors at a time.  Think seasonally or align the color to an issue.

As you suggest, pumpkin or Sheraton brown would be especially good looking.  Fall is right around the corner; perfect for Halloween and Thanksgiving.

I have no idea how many hats Scott has to order in a batch, but I bet twenty five pink hats would sell in a snap. 

I used to have "vintage" Dr.Pepper hat that was orange and had the 10-2-4 clock dial.  Chewed to shreds by a puppy.  It was a great hat to have as a parent because, if we went to Sea World or a similar large park, it was easy for the kids to spot.  I could use another orange hat.

----------


## Mo Soar

Royal blue, pink, purple, brown, slate gray, deep green.

C'mon, pink and deep purple! You'll sell more than you think!

----------


## Mo Soar

Missing one - denim. The fabric, not just the color.

----------


## Mike Snyder

I'd be in for a pink, should that come to pass.

----------


## Richard Singleton

I'm with Big Joe. My fishing success has improved since I've had my Mandolin Cafe ball cap, if not my playing skills!

----------


## Phil Vinyard

Hey, my hat took me to new heights last week. And helped ward off altitude sickness.

----------


## journeybear

You must have won a prize of some sort - call in to claim it.  :Wink: 

In fact, it would be fun to know some of these geographic records. I'm sure Uncle Pen Gwin has the southernmost MCBC, if he brought his to Antarctica. If someone wears one to Death Valley that would work for lowest (on land). I can claim southernmost within the contiguous USA, which is only a subcategory. We went through a northernmost member search a year or so ago, with people from Norway contending. If one of them has a cap, that would work. Someone wearing one in a bathysphere in the Marianas Trench or on a space shuttle will set a record that will be hard to beat.  :Smile:

----------


## JeffD

> I should mention that the MC Bowler Hat design is courtesy of Cafe regular JeffD and his photoshop skills.


Here t'is. 

I think it would be cool as all heck. Especially if it were a quality felt bowler. Only in black or dark brown, and at the very least no green.

----------


## JeffD

> My fishing success has improved since I've had my Mandolin Cafe ball cap,


Oh man. I am a sucker for anything that has the hope of fishing success.

----------


## journeybear

Oh really? Maybe someone should design (or imaginate) a mandolin-shaped fly or lure ...  :Wink:

----------


## Dan Margolis

Or a MC hat with a propeller attached...

----------


## Paul Busman

I finally broke down and ordered one of the remaining red ones..

----------


## Graham Vest

Funny, so did I! Hope there are enough left...

Graham

----------


## Paul Busman

Must be a NY thing ;-)

----------


## Graham Vest

Got mine! Verry Red...

----------


## Dan Margolis

After buying caps in three colors I started playing better.  Even better--I'm not making this up--than when I got my Dudenbostel string winder.

----------


## Paul Busman

Got my red hat (yes, VERY red) and I already feel like I can play better, which is odd since I haven't touched my mandolin since I got the hat.

----------


## B. T. Walker

The playing better comes with the playing more that comes with hat ownership.   :Grin: 

The hat actually works as an identifier of mandolin devotees.  On vacation last week, I had an employee of Amtrak ask if I played mandolin because I was wearing a gray cafe hat.  A beginner, he asked me for advice, and I pointed him to this site for all the good stuff on mandolins.  He said his wife would not thank me for giving him yet another way to ignore her on his time off.

To quote Lou Costello, "I've been a baaaaad boy!"   :Laughing: 

BLUE!  BLUE!  BLUE!

----------


## fiddlemike

I love my Cafe Ball Cap. I have met some interesting and strange people while wearing it. Sometimes all at once. It seems to draw peoples attention besides increasing my picking speed and sex appeal. Think I'll buy me another.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Speaking of another, I managed to leave mine on an airplane but didn't see where I could buy a replacement. They're still available, right?

----------


## Mo Soar

January 1, according to this page:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/ballcaps.html

Waiting for a blue or charcoal one, whatever that mid-right color is. Alas, no pink, I feel unloved......

----------


## kaybone

how much are they?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

They will be $13.00 each + $4.95 Priority shipping for U.S. customers. Outside of the U.S. the postage is $5.95 for all countries. So the one-time postage fee applies to that order whether you order one or five so obviously more economical to buy MANY (OK, I can hope...).

Sorry, no pink. Haven't seen any flying pigs yet but when I do I'll order pink. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Kip Carter

Soooooo what colors are there coming?  lime green... orange... robin egg blue?
Kip....

----------


## kaybone

[QUOTE]


> They will be $13.00 each + $4.95 Priority shipping for U.S. customers. Outside of the U.S. the postage is $5.95 for all countries. So the one-time postage fee applies to that order whether you order one or five so obviously more economical to buy MANY (OK, I can hope...).
> 
> Sorry, no pink. Haven't seen any flying pigs yet but when I do I'll order pink.


Gee, I think some of our lovely female players would really like a pink hat!

----------


## Brazilgrass

I've gone through all the posts here and could not find the info I was lookin' for.
Usually the "one size fits all" means it will fit everyone's head, except mine.
 :Crying: 
Any big-headed mando friend out there using one?
My mando playing skills keep tellin' me I need a MC cap real bad.
Not to mention my fishin' skills, of course.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

It's an adjustable band that has quite a bit of room for adjustment. You wouldn't be the only person in Brazil that owns one but unlikely you'll ever run into another.

Just on my way to the post office with about 60 of them in tow to mail to various parts of the U.S. and the rest of the planet.

----------


## fiddlemike

My 2 new ones arrived today, charcoal and red. I already feel more alive :-)
I am feeling lucky today and am going to try fishing in my bath tub.

----------


## Elliot Luber

I have two of these hats, red and grey, and I wear them basically from March through November... yes I wear a Tuque the other months, but it's out of necessity, until Scott develops a chin strap (or a suction cup to my bald head).

----------


## issuenumber1

Hi. Is the hat's body is made of fabric or a poly product? Thanks.

----------


## Paul Edwards

So I have a mando cafe cap coming in the mail.. and I had a dream last night where I was wearing it.. and this happened... 




.. just sayin..  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## MiG-19

Here's mine on a trip to Nara, Japan.

----------


## drbluegrass

Dang it, I want a red one!!!


Tom

----------


## jstout

> Just got my new Mandolin Cafe Ball Cap....it came in the mail today.
> As soon as the mailman dropped it off I tore the package open ( Scott - true to his word, also included two Mandolin Cafe stickers) fitted it for size....ya know "One Size Fits All"...then I ran in and opened up that case....and fire shot from my fingers, an.....I gotta slow down...I'm getting delirious..
> You shoulda seen me there just blazin' away. I really believe it has enhanced my playing abilites, and I would highly reccomend "All God's Little Children" purchase a Mandolin Cafe Ball Cap. Ya know it comes with two Mandolin Cafe Stickers...and oh yeah, did I mention "One Size Fits All"?
> 
> Sandy:


Ain't that sum thin, I couldn't decide which color I wanted so I bought one of each, mighty fine caps, but no "stickers"

----------


## Richard J

Hello pickers, any idea when the mandolin cafe ball caps will be available to buy.  Or, if they are, where's the order form?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

We're at the point where we're ordering just once a year. Next order will be placed late December. It'll be announced on the Cafe home page.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Ordered :-)

----------


## Tim Anderson

Ordered a red one yesterday, and received it here today. That was faster than getting through Walmart on black Friday! That is further evidence of the lightening speed caused by the Mandolin Cafe Ball Cap mojo. I played Wildwood flower so fast it wilted.  I played Blackberry Blossom and Angeline the Baker cooked me up a pie. I'm not a fisherman so why would I lie!

----------


## Bill Clements

Got mine yesterday and now I can play the Bach Cello Suite transcribed for mandolin...backwards!
Thanks, Scott!

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

HoHoHoooo! Merry Christmas!

----------


## OU1

Fire from the fingertips?  I am going to buy 5 hats, go get "Johnny" and Charlie Daniels and go challenge the devil to a contest.  

Go Sooners!

----------


## Ron McMillan

Favourite hat in the hot climate here means frequent encounters with the washing machine - and a definite rise in the character stakes.

----------

Patrick Sylvest

----------


## budashoots

They GOT HATS?????????????????? Where can I get ME SOME??????????

----------


## mandroid

Still want for a Winter Version.. ear flaps and Plaid

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Dang it, I want a red one!!!
> Tom


I know this is a reply to a posting that is eight months old, but anyway. I have a green one and a red one, and for some reason the red one is not the same shape as the green one, and not nearly so comfortable. Still looks darn good, though.

rm

----------


## Pete Jenner

Got 'em today.
Great quality caps. Thanks Scott and crew.

----------

Patrick Sylvest

----------


## Steve Weeks

I ordered a red one last Saturday, hoping it would come in time to wear to the Sierra Hull concert at NEIU in Chicago last night. It arrived last Monday (48 hours later!!!). So I had it on at the show. Afterwards, Sierra walked by and all I could think to say was "I hope you like this hat". D'oh. I guess, even at my age (62) I get tongue-tied around talented (and cute!) women. :-/
BTW, she said it was a nice hat. :-)

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## drbluegrass

Just received my new red cap. Improved my tone immensely.


Tom

----------


## Richard J

I also received a red one, even my wife likes me wearing it. Because as she said "buying a red cap is the best mandolin thing you have brought this year and much much better then buying that Weber you're lusting after."

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## John Soper

I got mine! Actually two... :-)

----------


## dochardee

Got a cap in the mail today, definitely not one size fits all, the cap is really on the small side. Looks like a freshman beanie perched on my head. I gave it away to a neighbour's kid, who was delighted.

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Got a cap in the mail today, definitely not one size fits all, the cap is really on the small side. Looks like a freshman beanie perched on my head. I gave it away to a neighbour's kid, who was delighted.


You have to loosen the strap.

----------


## Russ Donahue

Mine came in the mail today...don't know why I put off the purchase so long.  Definitely want a red one next year!

----------


## shortymack

> Got a cap in the mail today, definitely not one size fits all, the cap is really on the small side. Looks like a freshman beanie perched on my head. I gave it away to a neighbour's kid, who was delighted.


Those shallow crown type of ball hats do not fit my watermellon head either. Good thing for the neighbors kid you have a big head too.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Those shallow crown type of ball hats do not fit my watermellon head either. Good thing for the neighbors kid you have a big head too.


The ones I got a couple of years ago (maybe further back than that!) might illustrate this point. The green one had plenty of space for my rather large dome, but the red one was a lot more shallow, and subsequently far less comfortable. Now the green one is worn out and the red one still looks like new. Might be time to re-order.....

rm

----------


## Ben Cooper

When will new caps be available?  I REALLY want one!

----------


## DataNick

> When will new caps be available?  I REALLY want one!


Me Three!

----------


## Charles E.

My trusty Cafe's strap is about to break after years of service, need a new one. Any word on when the new shipment will arrive?

----------


## Jim Garber

Charley: In the back of the Cafe, near the kitchen, is a small room which houses the Mandolin Cafe Ball Cap Restoration Department. You will need an authorization form but the wait list is not too long and they are experts in restoring caps to vintage perfection. They use authorized parts as well.  :Smile:

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Charles E.

Jim, thanks for the info. I might have a hard time getting it back from this guy we ran into in the BWI.........

----------


## Charles E.

Well my lovely wife repaired (and washed the salt out of) my trusty Mandolin Cafe hat.
Here it is outside of Horse Eye Jacks on the Turks and Caicos.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ben Cooper

It is almost 2014!!  I hope they are getting some more mandolin cafe ball caps SOON!!

----------


## Ben Cooper

Come on, come on!

----------


## mandroid

winter ? how  about warm ear flaps (its a long time until spring training)

----------


## Scott Tichenor



----------


## Marty Jacobson

Hey, that looks great. Can I get the same thing in A-style for 40% less? :-)

----------

californiajed, 

hank, 

mandolino maximus, 

Pete Jenner, 

russintexas

----------


## CeeCee_C

> My mailman is slower than yours, but I'm watching my mailbox.


My mailman can beat up your mailman! Actually, I have no idea, but saying it was fun.

----------


## Londy

I have been asking and waiting for a black mando cafe hat... I see Scott has now ordered them?  When can i make my purchase?

----------


## Mike Steadfast-Ward

[QUOTE=JeffD;739043]As it happens this is my experience too. I got a walleye not much shorter than my leg, wearing a cafe cap.

Now when I wear my Orvis to a jam, I do seem to play a little better. Hmmmm.
[ QUOTE]

Obviously a fish with fashion taste !!  I use bait or spinner. Was it wearing a Cartier watch by
Any chance and carying a Guchi handbag as well.

----------


## Mike Steadfast-Ward

Scot,
I would like to order an olive one but it seems that you have run out of stock.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

A note to let those that have inquired or are wondering know, our order is on its way. Anticipating arrival some time Wednesday. We want to inspect the lot before making them available. So far the feedback of friends who have seen and tried on this prototype and have our old models all agree with our assessment which is the quality of this one is much improved over what we have offered in the past, although I liked the last red model. Also, two of those folks are professional graphic artists and they thought the headstock stuck out better and the text was easier to read. Much more substantial material, more headroom (a problem with the last batch), higher quality buckle in back, better material, better fit. This shipment is a large one, it's only in black. I don't have an estimated date in mind if/when we might order other colors but it's likely.

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Bob Bledsoe, 

Bobby Hall, 

Chris W., 

Debbie Linton, 

hank, 

JEStanek, 

Jim Gallaher, 

Ken Olmstead, 

Michael Bridges, 

Tobin, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Excellent!! (wrings his hands together)

----------


## jmagill

Does the beer come with it?

----------


## hank

Jmagill a new design flashed thru my mind with your post.  A beer mug with shafts and buttons protruding from the sides like the headstock above. Mandolin Cafe evening edition.  I know, a mind is a terrible thing to waste, but.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Im in

----------


## Bobby Branton

I'm in

----------


## Dale Ludewig

I'm in too.  How do I confirm an order or does that come later?

----------


## Jim Kirkland

I have a red and kaki. Love them both.  I get a lot of people asking about where the café is and do they play mandolin music there.  Makes me laugh, and opens the door to talk mandolins a bit.  I will be getting a black.  Jim

----------


## f5loar

send me the bill for 2 for now.

----------


## pdogood

Can I secure two, with a promise of prompt payment?
Thanks

----------


## mountain dawg

I would like to get one nice looking

----------


## Mark "Quball" James

Count me in.....

----------


## Billywally

> 


I am in in a big way

----------


## Bartk1448

I want one.  How do I order?

----------


## mandomurph

I gotta have one too. When and where do I order?

----------


## Tommcgtx

I've been waiting for these........

----------


## Scott Tichenor

The good news, hats are now available for sale! More good news: prices have been kept in the ballpark of previous items but the quality in our eye has improved significantly. 

The bad news: went to the post office today for good measure to check rates to UK which is usually a *lot* higher and found they've jacked the rate up for EVERYONE except Canada which increased significantly as well. How much more? So much that the postage to places like UK, France, Germany, Australia, Japan, etc. is almost as much as the ball cap itself. Putting this out here because I know our international members will be unhappy about this but unless sell every individual one for a huge loss that's the way it is, and as much as I love you all, ain't gonna happen. When I buy things from international sites I'm also unhappy about rates I have to pay. 

Why can't these just be attached to emails?

----------

hank, 

JEStanek

----------


## Steve Zawacki

Order completed! Thanks!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Order completed! Thanks!


Me too!

----------


## Tobin

> Me too!


Me three!

----------


## bd_nashville

Hi Scott,

Just ordered my cap - I am psyched for it to arrive.  I have a fabric-covered case, so I will put those to use in some other way (bumper sticker, etc).  But it did make me think - have you ever thought of offering a Mando Cafe sew-on _patch_? 

BD

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Hi Scott,
> 
> Just ordered my cap - I am psyched for it to arrive.  I have a fabric-covered case, so I will put those to use in some other way (bumper sticker, etc).  But it did make me think - have you ever thought of offering a Mando Cafe sew-on _patch_? 
> 
> BD


I'll leave that up to Colorado Case Company. They have a 5" Cafe logo patch that's an exact replica of our case sticker they'll sew onto a Small Dog or other case cover for $25.00. I'm likely the only person on the planet that ever paid for one. Have it on a Small Dog case cover for a vintage Gibson A model case. I'd think they'll sell you one if you wanted.

----------


## DataNick

Just got mine ordered...just in time for festival season, thanks Scott for engaing on this!

----------


## wmaness

Got one coming my way! Is it true they make you a better player or just look like one?
Wayne

----------


## bfc

just ordered mine, 26 bucks for  fashion aint nothing.

----------


## DHopkins

Mine's on the way.

----------


## bd_nashville

> I'll leave that up to Colorado Case Company. They have a 5" Cafe logo patch that's an exact replica of our case sticker they'll sew onto a Small Dog or other case cover for $25.00. I'm likely the only person on the planet that ever paid for one. Have it on a Small Dog case cover for a vintage Gibson A model case. I'd think they'll sell you one if you wanted.


Thanks!

----------


## Tobin

Woohoo!  Got my cap today.  That was fast.  I love it!

This is indeed a high-quality cap.  The material is thicker than a lot of the cheap ones I've gone through in the last few years (not Mandolin Cafe hats, just caps in general).  It should last a while.  It's nice and soft and comfortable.

The logo on the front is great, and there's some bonus embroidering on the back.  It says mandolincafe.com over the the rear adjustment opening.

With the two mandolincafe stickers that came with it, this is a good buy.  Thanks, Scott!

----------

DataNick, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## DataNick

Tobin,

That was fast seeing that you ordered it Wed; being that you're in TX and I'm in SoCal, I would think to look for mine by tomorrow I'm guessing.

Enjoy Bro!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Just a note, we ran out of stickers early in the second day and don't have any on order. Think many people have these already. I know I've ordered over 10K and sent out as many over the years. Same issue as the hats. They did a less than what we desired job on the last printing so I'm taking my business elsewhere in the future. That and the fact we're mulling over a custom die-cut sticker that looks like an actual mandolin.

----------


## Steve Zawacki

> Woohoo!  Got my cap today.  That was fast.  I love it!
> 
> This is indeed a high-quality cap.  The material is thicker than a lot of the cheap ones I've gone through in the last few years (not Mandolin Cafe hats, just caps in general).  It should last a while.  It's nice and soft and comfortable.
> 
> The logo on the front is great, and there's some bonus embroidering on the back.  It says mandolincafe.com over the the rear adjustment opening.
> 
> With the two mandolincafe stickers that came with it, this is a good buy.  Thanks, Scott!


Ditto!  It does look good. Thanks!

----------


## MWaters

Received mine today. Great hat Great service.
Thank you Scott!

MikeW.

----------


## Mark Wilson

:Cool:  Woo Hoo!

Nice quality cap btw!

----------


## Mike Bullard

Got both of my NEW hats today and was impressed with the quality and workmanship. I didn't get any stickers but lord knows I've got enough of those already. Just ask my wife.

Thanks Scott for the new head coverings. My blank spot appreciates it.  :Smile:

----------


## jessejsaunders

How deep is the hat? I've got a big skull and a lot of hats sit too high for my liking.

----------


## foldedpath

> How deep is the hat? I've got a big skull and a lot of hats sit too high for my liking.


Same problem here. Every "one size fits all" cap doesn't fit me. I need somewhere in the 1 3/4" - 1 7/8" zone, or it looks like I'm wearing a child's hat that just sits on top of my head. I don't know how big the Cafe' hats are (Scott?). 

I get all my caps and other hats here, highly recommended for the cranially endowed:

http://www.bigheadcaps.com/

----------


## wmaness

Hey my cap arrived today! That was fast delivery, Thanks Scott!
I put that thing on and starting playing, had to increase the speed on my metronome. Wow!

----------


## californiajed

Mine came today, too! I wore it out to dinner tonight!  Thanks!!!

----------


## John Soper

Can't wait for the basic black Cafe cap- I suppose it will go well with pearls.  I ordered 2 so guess what my wife is getting for her birthday...  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

> Why can't these just be attached to emails?


Like those bits in some old movies where someone pours a glass of water or shoots a water pistol into a phone and the person at the other end of the line gets drenched!  :Laughing: 

Getting one too. My charcoal grey one is finally starting to wear some. Maybe you could just PM one to me?  :Confused:

----------


## Scottydawg

Mine was waiting for me when I got home from The Temecula Bluegrass Festival...nice!
Awesome quality & fit!
Thanks Scott !

----------


## dubblestop

The Bill on my new hat is smaller (shorter and narrower at the front) than the one in the photo. While the hat seems to be more substantial than the other one I purchase a year or two ago the bill is definitely not like the photo. I am disapponted because the shorter bill is what I disliked about the last one.

Scott, is there more than one version of this newer one?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> The Bill on my new hat is smaller (shorter and narrower at the front) than the one in the photo. While the hat seems to be more substantial than the other one I purchase a year or two ago the bill is definitely not like the photo. I am disapponted because the shorter bill is what I disliked about the last one.
> 
> Scott, is there more than one version of this newer one?


There's only one version of this hat.

It's the camera angle and my poor photo skills that may  be the issue. Sorry you're disappointed. Happy to refund your payment if you'll send it back.

----------


## dubblestop

No, not at all. I love the hat, but my big head makes the bill look smallish. I suspected the camera angle was the issue. I would have still ordered this had I known. The quality and construction equals any hat of this type that I have Owned. 

Mandolin Cafe provides me hours of enjoyment (daily!) and I like supporting your efforts.

My new strategy will be learn to play "so well" that no one will notice my "big head"!

Thanks for the prompt reply and for all that you do for the Mandolin community.

----------


## hdismal

Hello,
    Hat arrived in a most speedy fashion, thank you.  Word of warning to any out there who might be follicly challenged though.  The embroidery on the back of the peghead (inside the hat) is actually quite sharp (I suspect they used a bit of glue to seal the knots).  The hat is a beaut, but if you are of the chrome dome persuation, one may want to soften up the pointy bits somewhat a'fore y'all slam it (the hat) on your head.  Fare well, h

----------


## tablaninja

Love my new hat!!! That was a fast delivery. 
Although I've only had it for a few hours, I was thinking of upgrading the tuners and maybe hot rodding it with a "speed bill!" 
Also, what's the best pick to use on this gauge of material.

Hahahaha, just kidding.

Seriously LOVE this hat though.

----------

Austin Bob, 

dubblestop

----------


## Bobby Branton

Got mine today. The little metal part that helps keep it one size was in the bottom of the bag, but I think I have it fixed for now. 
Beautiful cap.

----------


## Tommcgtx

Recieved my cap a few days ago, and I couldn't be happier. Looks great, nice quality.

----------


## GreenMTBoy

Got my hat in the mail yesterday,Thanks for the Fast shipping  Scott.
I'm one of those guys with a Fat head ,I take a 7-3/4 or even better 7-7/8
This hat is maxed out on my head ,no room to adjust larger ,going to have to keep the crew cut thing  going !  
Tom

----------


## DataNick

Got mine today...very nice; as I said before, just in time for festival season!

I've got another one on the way; one for festival wear, one for nights out or something like that...

----------


## Vernors4

I also received my cap today, I have to say. I collect hats, i'm a hat nut. whoever was responsible for purchasing did and excellent job picking out the vendor. it is one of the finest , quality hats you will find anywhere ,  all I can say is , get one before they run out, thank you

----------


## Richard58

Ordered one yesterday...

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Mine came this morning.  Excellent cap!  It's so comfortable that if I wouldn't get it all covered with sawdust, I'd just wear it around the shop all day!  Thanks, Scott.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Same problem here. Every "one size fits all" cap doesn't fit me. I need somewhere in the 1 3/4" - 1 7/8" zone, or it looks like I'm wearing a child's hat that just sits on top of my head. I don't know how big the Cafe' hats are (Scott?). 
> 
> I get all my caps and other hats here, highly recommended for the cranially endowed:
> 
> http://www.bigheadcaps.com/


There are no sizes attached to this that we're aware of. It was chosen because it was much roomier and the quality was far superior to previous offerings. I thought I had a pretty big noggin' and this one fit me without even readjusting the strap in back. If you order from a place called bigheadcaps.com to find something that fits I'd say these might not be for you. That said we're happy to refund the price if you ship it back to us because it doesn't fit.

----------


## Richard58

Got it today, fits perfect with a perfect bill. That's fast shipping, does the guy shipping these out live next door.

----------


## peterleyenaar

Got mine today, nice ball cap, fits good, make me play cleaner and faster :-)

----------


## ajpete

Received mine today. Great cap, super quality and a lot of fun in Berlin, Germany.
Thanx a lot
pete :Cool:

----------


## Banjofiasco

Mine arrived today - My, what a hat.  Even without the Mandohancing Properties described herin, it's really a nice hat.

----------


## journeybear

Why are there three threads about the ball cap?  :Confused:

----------


## journeybear

Anyway ...

My new Mandolin Café hat arrived Monday - or I picked it up at the post office then. All the same, it has come into my possession. I immediately opened up the envelope, put my trusty charcoal grey one, with whom I have shared many an adventure and treasured moment, into my backpack, and put this one on. Feeling inspired to give it a proper maiden voyage and breaking-in, I got back on my bike and went right over to the Irish pub where my band plays every Friday night, and where the afternoon barmaid is friendly and charmed by me, enough so that she gives me a Guinness on the cuff whenever I turn up on an off day. What happened after that is unclear, and I present two versions. You may pick which one you prefer.

1) She greeted me with her usual cheery, "Hello, love! What'll ye be havin', a Guinness, then?" "Of course, me dear," I replied. We chatted a bit about nothing in particular as she went about her business, seeing to the few other customers, passing by me now and then, continuing our intermittent banter. I teased her as I often do about her being unfortunately happily married to someone else, and how perhaps it's just as well, so that our love can continue in its perfectly realized imaginary state. After finishing my refreshing brew, I bade her farewell, gave her a wee kiss on the cheek, and continued on my merry way. Since I was already on that side of town, I went by the sub shop from which I had enjoyed a delicious, enormous, reasonably priced Italian combo sub that I'd had delivered for lunch, in order to pay my compliments and also pick up a couple of to-go menus for myself and a couple of the other guys, to see what their other offerings might be. I then took a leisurely ride home, passing by a mango tree which I know will be bearing fruit in a few months, and cutting through the park. I hit the walk button, which caused a red jeep to come screeching to a halt so I could go on my ecologically friendly way. I proceeded, getting home safe and sound. I took a look in the mirror and and remarked on the way the hat accentuated my chiseled features in a bold yet inviting way. All in all, a fine way to begin my journey with my new Mandolin Café hat.  :Mandosmiley: 

2) She was, unfortunately, taking a week off. I didn't feel like sitting there, subjecting myself to the off-pitch grinding of the fake-Irish singer's voice, not without her pleasant company nor a refreshing brew purchased at their tourist prices, so I got back on my bike and continued on. Since I was already on that side of town, I went by the sub shop from which I had enjoyed a delicious if somewhat skimpy and overpriced Italian combo sub that I'd had delivered for lunch, in order to pick up a couple of to-go menus for a couple of the other guys, in hopes that their other offerings might be a bit better. They were closed, so that effort was a bit of a waste. I then took a leisurely ride home, passing by a mango tree which I know will be bearing fruit in a few months, and cutting through the park. I hit the walk button to cross the main thoroughfare, although this was unnecessary, as traffic was light at the moment. A block from my house a red jeep went barreling through the stop sign on the cross street, so it was a good thing I had instinctively slowed down in advance. I yelled a typically suitable imprecation and proceeded, getting home safe and sound. I took a look in the mirror and remarked on the way the hat looked nice but did nothing to make my potato face look any more attractive. I took a few swigs of ice water and sat down to compose this doggerel. All in all, a typically ho-hum way to begin my journey with my new Mandolin Café hat. Hopefully things will begin their ascendance soon. Life doesn't often g oas planned or wished-for, and ya gotta start somewhere!  :Whistling: 

As I said, feel free to decide which sequence of events actually occurred. I know which one I prefer, at any rate, and will try to adjust my memory accordingly.  :Wink: 

It is indeed a fine hat, with a larger headstock. I am going to make an effort to maintain it properly so the peak stays upright, displaying the logo proudly. My old charcoal grey one sort of collapsed there, just above the bill, getting to look a bit rumpled over the years.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## vegas

Is it all cotton or a blend?

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi Folks, what colours in this ball cap? really tempted to order.   Bet I'll be the only one in SA with one!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

100% cotton.

----------

Pasha Alden

----------


## DataNick

> Hi Folks, what colours in this ball cap? really tempted to order.   Bet I'll be the only one in SA with one!


Pasha,

The cap is black with gold and white embroidery on the name, silver-gray on the mandolin headstock graphic...

----------


## Pasha Alden

Oh dear is there something fishy going on that I should know?   <big evil smile>

----------


## Pasha Alden

Thanks so much for the description DataNick!   I'm getting one too - as I said: I'll probably be the only in SA or one of a very select few with such a cap, but how's that for creating mandolin consciousness?

----------

DataNick, 

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

You're doing your bit for the cause, I'm sure!  :Mandosmiley: 

AFAIK, there is only one other member from SA, someone who was involved in movie production, something about a documentary on the Jewish community there, a couple years back. You are a much more frequent poster, and I suspect also player, and so we are pinning our hopes on you to further the cause in that part of the world.  :Cool:

----------


## journeybear

OK, found him/them. It's brendon b from Cape Town, and we haven't heard from him in nearly two years. So as I said, we're counting on you!

old jewish community music

Woodstock soundtrack complete thankyou

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming, already in progress ...

----------


## Bluetickhound

Just ordered mine! I hope there are still some stickers left but in any event I look forward to reaping the benefits associated with wearing such a distinguished piece of headgear....

----------


## capnrory

My cap arrived today, now I have the headgear to kick start me into mastering my new J. Bovier F5 T.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Cecily_Mandoliner

I am very pleased with my cap! Fits well and feels nice. It goes well with my mandolin, too.

----------


## KEB

Wore my cap all weekend at Delfest and boy did people think I could play... at least until they heard me.

----------


## morganpiper

Got my cap and stickers in two days! Cap and stickers are all excellent and such a good price! Thanks Scott, cheers, Brett

----------


## Bill Snyder

Question about the sale - are they $1.50 off or are they $1.50? I ask because the page says 
*"Mandolin Cafe Ball Caps
$1.50 all ball caps through Thursday, noon Central*"
which makes it sound like they are $1.50 (+shipping). When I add one to my cart and go to the payment page it shows $12.00 + $5.60 shipping for a total of $17.60. 
Just want clarification.

----------


## journeybear

Dang! You beat me to it! I had this whole thing worked out, too. Dang!  :Mad:  Well, anyway, it's a case of a small missing word making a big difference. It should read "$1.50 off all ball caps" so that the current price of $12 is correct.

I happened to see this a little earlier. I found myself in need of a hat recently, and as many people can attest, nothing really fills the bill like a MCBC. Even though that crisis has passed, I had to chuckle, because of the timing. But I'm getting ahead of myself. I've been meaning to tell this story for a while; guess now is as good a time as any.

I recently got back from a two-week trip up north. I spent some time visiting friends along the way while I was at it. I was travelling mostly by train and rental car. Amtrak doesn't go everywhere, not by a long shot. For instance, in order to visit friends in Nashville after leaving New England, I took the train from New York to Atlanta, then drove 250 miles to Nashville. When I left Nashville for my next destination, Sarasota, there was no direct route - no train from Atlanta to Savannah - and had to go by way of Washington DC, a trip three times as long, with a few hours' layover. But since I was using a 15-day 8-trip RailPass, it made sense. Railroad sense.  :Wink: 

(Don't worry, I'll get to the point. The story is a little roundabout, but not as much as what I just described.)

When I left Nashville, I couldn't find my Mandolin Cafe baseball cap. I searched through my duffel bag, the house, the car - nowhere. I had to get going, and told my friend to keep an eye out for it. I figured I would have to get another hat when I got home. or go back to using my old one, kind of faded from years of use and the many adventures we have enjoyed together.

Somehow I managed to make it through Tennessee and Georgia without a hat, bareheaded in a land of baseball-cap-wearing rednecks - um, patriotic Americans - feeling unable to blend in. I never felt so naked for so long in my life.

Somehow I managed to make it all the way to DC on the train, and then walk the length of The Mall, from the Capitol to the Washington Monument to the Lincoln Memorial, on a blazing hot and humid day, with aching feet and dripping sweat, without a hat to provide some relief. I was exhausted, drained, played out by the end of it.

(Don't worry, I'm getting there. All this setup is necessary. Honest!)

After the train ride to Tampa, I had a couple hours to kill before meeting my friend near Sarasota, so I went to the Yuengling brewery on the north side of town. Unfortunately, they were done with tours for the day. But the gift shop was still open, and after looking through their selection of two dozen styles, I picked a tan one with a big eagle logo. Finally, my long hatless ordeal, spread over two days and nearly 2000 miles through six states, most of them twice, was over.

The next day I went with my friend to her biweekly gig. Setting up on the deck under a tiki hut, I dug into my gig bag for my gear - and there was my hat!!! I hadn't looked in there until then, because I had had no reason to. I remember using my tuner and cord for the home recording session in Nashville, and wrapping it up and putting it in my gig bag afterward, but not putting my hat in there, too. That's something I never do. Well almost never.  :Wink: 

So, all's well that ends well. I have my hat, and a nice new one that already has a history.

----------


## JEStanek

Reunited and it feels so good!

Jamie

----------

journeybear

----------


## Debbie Linton

I bought one of the new caps when they were introduced. I like the improved design of your graphic, but I am not thrilled with the heavyweight cap itself. Too macho for women, I think. How about a lighter weight version, more like the older caps? I'd like to see it offered in a light blue (which would work well with the black in the logo). My 2¢. Oh, if anyone wants to buy my never worn (except to try it on) black cap, I'll sell it for $9.00 plus shipping.

----------


## journeybear

I believe the selection on these hats is based on the Henry Ford model T coloring system. You can have them in any color you want, as long as that's black.  :Wink: 

I may just take you up on your offer. It seems the way I am, I could use a spare!  :Laughing:

----------


## brandnewsaga

Just ordered the mandolin cafe hat! I'm glad it comes with a couple stickers too.

----------


## bohemianbiker

Got a red one.  My 10 and 8 year old nieces think it looks cool.  bb

----------


## John Garcia

I received my red MC cap this past week. I now have black AND red caps! 

I noticed that if I wear the cap, i don't have to wear the tin foil helmet!

----------


## styx66au

Mine came in the mail the other day. Covers the big head nicely and the black really brings out the grey in the beard. 

And I seem to play better when I'm wearing it (although I could be imagining it)

Love the stickers too. 

Thanks Scott.

----------


## bohemianbiker

How 'bout adding a knit cap to to the collection for sale?  That would be great for the winter.  bb

----------


## zedmando

I'm getting tempted...

----------


## Jackgaryk

Got my red Mandolin Cafe cap in the mail today.  I like it.  Seems like it fits me better than the black one does.  oh yeah....I almost forgot,  with the red cap on my head all my mandolins sound better.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## greenwdse

I think the cap needs a matching uniform. . . a baseball jersey, p'haps. But what to call the team? The Virzis? The Tremolos?

----------


## Mike Bullard

Received the new red cap today. So much for the information to request which stickers you want. I got an "A" and an "F". Asked for two "A"'s. But the cap looks nice  :Smile:

----------


## Dancing Seahorse

I think just having the black cap in my possession has given me that extra confidence. A red one plus the new A style stickers are in my future.

----------


## mandrian

Hi,

Anyone tried the new Khaki ball caps? I liked the fit of the black version, but the last ones (the red) did not fit as well and the stitching of the motif on the inside of the cap always caught my skin. I'd buy a couple if the new ones are like the black, but not the red.

Regards

----------


## Alan Lackey

They have Khaki???  I have been waiting on Khaki!!

----------


## Gary Leonard

I just received mine today, thanks to the speedy Mr. Scott. I like the color a lot, I won't wear brown or black, so I was happy to see the khaki available.

I am on the fence about the cap, but that is mostly due to my large head. It seems to be a "low profile" cap, for me at least.   The inside has a tag "OTTO", One Size Fits Most, if that helps you to compare to the red cap.

I guess I am not most, the linen fedora I just bought at a true hat shop measures 7 5/8" and probably should be a 7 3/4" with my short summer hair.

----------


## Mike Steadfast-Ward

Sandy I don't know how you are normally but this seems to have gone to your head!

----------


## MysTiK PiKn

I would like to know what kind of strap is on the back of the hat.... is it a plastic type where you fit the peg in the hole? or, is it the leather type where you have infinite adjustment using a small buckle device.

I am only interested in the Khaki hat.

I have read several pages looking for this info, or a pix, and nothing is mentioned - except some don't fit large heads.

thanx
.

----------


## DataNick

> I would like to know what kind of strap is on the back of the hat.... is it a plastic type where you fit the peg in the hole? or, is it the leather type where you have infinite adjustment using a small buckle device.
> 
> I am only interested in the Khaki hat...


Not leather but the hat material on a strap with the buckle as you describe...

----------

MysTiK PiKn

----------


## Gary Leonard

Deleted, duplicate

----------


## Gary Leonard

For the curious, a shot of the back of the cap, and the inside. Scott pretty much has the front covered! I must say, I like the cap a lot, other than the fact that a stiff breeze can knock it off my overly large head.

----------

Alan Lackey, 

MysTiK PiKn, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## MysTiK PiKn

*Thanks Nick.  and Thanks Gary.*

Yup, that's a nice strap. Comfy.  Exactly adjustable.  :Smile: 

A good strap is an important detail.

----------


## Jackgaryk

I ordered the khaki hat just 2 days ago.  It was in the morning mail today along with the Beatles songbook and a couple café stickers. How's that for service?  The hat feels good and fits nicely. for comparison my tilley hat is size 7 5/8, and the café hat strap will adjust larger than that.  Just wanted to thank Scott for the hat, songbook, stickers and the prompt service.

----------


## Emmett Marshall

Just ordered the Khaki one. My red one has sweat stains....ewwwww.

----------


## WayneLetang

I wear mine all the time, going to be time to get a new one soon, nice cap

----------


## Sandy Beckler

> Sandy I don't know how you are normally but this seems to have gone to your head!


No pun intended of course, Huh Mike?
I was so elated with my first cap, I ordered a second in red..didn't help my playing much, but it showed up in almost...scratch that,...... in every picture taken, in every country in Europe over 5 weeks...my wife was not amused. 
It may even show up in Japan and a few other Asian countries in the near future.

----------


## fentonjames

how large are these?  i have a big head, wear a 7 5/8 cowboy hat.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> how large are these?  i have a big head, wear a 7 5/8 cowboy hat.


Sorry for the delay in answering. Somehow missed your post.

There is no size on the ball caps but they have an adjustable strap with quite a bit of room. I have a big head (no jokes, thank you...) and fits me OK but if you're really concerned might want to pass. That said, we never refuse anyone that wants to send one back for a full refund which probably only happens about once out of every 1,000 sold. Yep, we go through that many. A few years ago there was one order of 200 we received that were pretty much evaluated as smaller than usual but hasn't ever happened since, and certainly not with this group.

On another note, for anyone reading, all shipments are going out daily and there are tracking records from the post office. I'm noticing around 10% taking more time than they should. If they're like our local PO here they sometimes sit on things which is annoying as can be.

----------

fentonjames

----------


## Gene Summers

I just ordered mine! :-)

----------


## Marvelle

Mine came nice and quickly.  It will be worn proudly, especially when it warms up a tad.  Thanks for the lid!

----------


## Gene Summers

> I just ordered mine! :-)



Got my Kaki Mandolin Café cap yesterday, and I simply LOVE IT!  :Smile:

----------


## Tobin

Got mine a couple of days ago.   Khaki is my favorite color, and this one is a bit different shade than my Banjo Cafe cap.

----------


## Roger Adams

Are ball caps still available?  Can't seem to find a link to the store or how to order.......

----------


## Kevin Shoup

grizzly, search classifieds under general accessories you should find them there.

----------


## Roger Adams

Thanks, Kevin! :Smile:

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

That link is here.

Should typically be the first returned result on a Google search for _Mandolin Cafe ball cap_.

----------


## JEStanek

I got mine. The red brim one is very snazzy.  The mesh in the back is softer than the old school 80s ones from back in the day.

This cap helps keep your cool. At least, it did for me. I'm in the backseat as dear daughter drove my wife and I to a yummo Thai dinner. I only may have said "road is to your left" once!

Jamie

PS Dinner and the driving were great, too. 

PPS These hats are sweet.

----------

Tobin

----------


## James Miller

Okay, ordered one this morning ... too.  :Mandosmiley:  Would of preferred the velcro adjuster (for the record) but I can wear this to work and show it off while merchandising chips for Frito-Lay & do some advertising for MC.  :Smile:

----------


## smokinop

Here's a pic from a few weeks ago at Sparrow Music Camp. I had the pleasure to meet & hang out with Charley (Charles E.) along with other OT music lovers. I mentioned to Charley that I would be wearing a new MC hat, he said he'd be in an older MC hat. Couldn't resist the opportunity to show off our stylish head-wear.

----------

Charles E., 

journeybear

----------


## Al Trujillo

The MC hats are a great way to make new friends.

----------

JEStanek, 

Liadan, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

mtm

----------


## Steve Weeks

I've started wearing my old (2013) red Mandolin Cafe hat again. There was a while last year I didn't want to be seen in a red hat!
#MakeRedHatsSociallyAcceptableAgain
Steve

----------

allenhopkins, 

MontanaMatt

----------


## belbein

"There was a while last years"

Let me say that I agree with your sartorial inclination.  Though I'd still not be willing ...

----------


## JEStanek

OK. While there may be folks who agree with the nod and a wink lets, keep that off of here because there are some who may not agree.  There is a majority that is happy we keep all politics off the site.  This isn't the place to take that line of discussion.

Jamie

----------

bigskygirl, 

Kevin Stueve, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Mark Wilson, 

Roger Adams, 

smokinop, 

sportsnapper, 

Steve Weeks

----------


## James Miller

Tried the ol' selfie the day the hat came in... was not a good photo. Stopped off for a bite to eat at a local buffet, on the way home from the 'field' job, and snapped a photo for Google Maps to entice people to eat there - and the cap was there.  :Smile:

----------

JEStanek

----------


## JeffD

I make it a habit to wear the cap distinctly not involved in the activity I am participating in. I wear a cap showing a fishing equipment logo to folk festivals, my well worn Resistol Arena or other rodeo cap to jam sessions, and I proudly wear my mandolin cafe cap fishing, or to the rodeo.

I try to keep it all mixed up.

----------


## newmanj24

Are there any red hats left? I lost mine.

----------


## journeybear

> I mentioned to Charley that I would be wearing a new MC hat, he said he'd be in an older MC hat. Couldn't resist the opportunity to show off our stylish head-wear.


I did the same when Charley visited here a couple years ago. I've got two of them, both pretty beat up. But I'm not crazy about the new style, so I'll keep wearing that for now, hoping the old style becomes available again.  :Cool:  Please, everyone - buy lots of the new style so they run out soon!  :Grin: 



And again with Fatt-Dad when he visited this spring ...

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Are there any red hats left? I lost mine.


No plans to do a red ball cap again. No, really, I _know_ that joke you other folks reading this, I know what you're thinking. It stops there. I'm self-moderating. You will stop, too. Thank you.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## bigskygirl

I really like the beige caps and I won a black one a few years ago...thanks Scott...how about a few pastels like blue, pink, cornflower...

----------


## Kevin Winn

Just ordered one.  Looking forward to promoting the Cafe!

----------


## Dave Fultz

Jugheads, how well do these fit on bigger heads?  I’m 7-7/8.   A lot of hats just don’t fit, as the crown distorts by the time I stretch it over this orb o’mine.  

I want to look cool so badly.

----------


## Eric Platt

> Jugheads, how well do these fit on bigger heads?  I’m 7-7/8.   A lot of hats just don’t fit, as the crown distorts by the time I stretch it over this orb o’mine.  
> 
> I want to look cool so badly.


It will be close but should fit, IMO. Just got a red cap and it fits my 7 3/4 head just fine with 2 snaps on the back closed. You might need to go to the last snap to get it comfortable.

This is one of the very few trucker type caps I can wear. Most are way too small. Really enjoying it, although the weather around here is getting too cold for trucker hats. Next, MC needs to make a custom Stormy Kromer cap.

----------

Dave Fultz

----------

